# my dad's explaination on why he doesn't feel bad about betta neglect.



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

hi! i haven't been on in ages, and i recently asked my dad why he didn't feel bad for those little bettas in the cups at walmart.
he said that betta fish are incapable of learning anything except for where their food is. and that they have no cerebal cortex. therefore, they can't feel pain. does this justify the abuse these wonderful fish go through?!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think so..Betta's are actually really smart. There are a couple members on her who have taught them to respond to their name, jump through hoops, and a couple other cool tricks. How they were able to do these things I have no idea.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish are scientifically proven to be intelligent. Goldfish can have a memory of over a year I think but I don't know what a betta fishes memory is. Fish can remeber tricks, who feeds them and all sorts of things.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

He said that they learn tose tricks because they are ways to get food, nothing more.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

But thats intelligence because they are going to get food. Why does a child be good around Christmas? because their parents say if they are good they will get presents form Santa. (Thats the only example that came into my head)


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Getting food is a way of training pretty much any animal (and I am sure it can be used for people too). Training is a way of learning.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dogs are the same way though. At first the only reason they do a trick is because they are rewarded by food. And like Bettas, if you have them keep doing the trick but slowly stop giving them food for doing it, they'll continue to do it.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I *think* bettas have a 6 month memory, but I could be wrong. 

Bettas are very intelligent inquisitive creatures and each has their own unique personality. My boy, for example is flare-happy but non-aggressive and placid towards the shrimps he lives with. (He also thinks he's the prettiest thing in the world and is a show-off).

Yes, it's true you can condition a betta to do trick for food, but you do the same with dogs, cats, and even humans are conditioned and can be conditioned to respond to certain things (I know people who have conditioned their roommates with popcorn).

Also, bettas can, and do, feel pain. Why do you think they thrash about when they're out of water and suffocating, or clamp their fins when they're sick? They can feel it, and don't like it one bit.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

i agree with you guys completely, and i still can't get over the gorgeous crowntail i saw at walmart the other day, but he said fish are creatures of instinct, while dogs are creatures of habit. DX


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

betta fan21 said:


> hi! i haven't been on in ages, and i recently asked my dad why he didn't feel bad for those little bettas in the cups at walmart.
> he said that betta fish are incapable of learning anything except for where their food is. and that they have no cerebal cortex. therefore, they can't feel pain. does this justify the abuse these wonderful fish go through?!


I think your father is lacking a cerebral cortex if doesn't think there is even a little suffering involved. :roll:


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

On the 'can't feel pain' matter all animals feel pain, they have a nerve system, if not they wouldn't find things painful at all and the fish could easily hurt itself.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

also, you know how people saw bettas should be in small bowls because they 'freak out' in anything more than a couple of gallons? perhaps that is an excited fish, not a scared on?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think just about all animals are governed by instinct, but do follow habits as well. I've found Bettas can be creatures of habit almost as much as dogs or cats.

I think most fish will kind of 'freak out' when moved from a small place in which they had grown comfortable, into a much bigger place. Some Betta's do enjoy smaller tanks others do not.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Perfect proof


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Bettas aren't the smartest things in the world but for fish they are relatively intelligent. They do tricks for food sure but I think motivation is a sign of smarts. But don't worry my dad is sort of the same. He doesn't verbally express this that much but he is mostly indifferent to bettas in cups. Ah well, I guess that is why *I* am taking care of the fish. Lol

Also, I think bettas definitely feel pain although probably not in the same way. Whenever one of my sorority girls get a nip from some meanie ol' alpha, they respond very quickly and move away. This demonstrates the concept of pain because althouh the fish don't wince or grimace, they obviously feel it and move away to prevent another attack. That is all pain is really for.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that bettas, cichlids, and goldfish are all intelligent little guys.  Shoals of tetras, not so much. hehehe


----------

